# separating turtles?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have two large tanks in which one of them is currently empty and the other one houses 3 of my turtles.... they are red-eared sliders and have been living together for 10 years....

they are all around 4-6" so they are pretty large and live in a 80 gallon tank...

do turtles have memory and build relationships? would it be worse if i kept one of them in the other tank and two in the current tank for more space?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see any problem with it. Reptiles don't form the same emotional familial bonds as mammals.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

any other comments?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Unless there is a problem, I'd keep them together. Your just gonna make twice as many tanks to clean up, and an 80 seems ok for 3 turtles that size to me, unless they are fighting or something.

Or you could put them in a kiddie pool for lots of floor space. Those plastic ones. Fill 2/3rds with water and put a bunch of bricks in the center for sun bathing. Thats how I used to keep turtles. I've been debating setting up another one.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

is there a reason why they cant live together??


----------

